# Paramount, 1960-value ideas?



## Katmom (Apr 21, 2011)

I have a lovely Black Chicago Paramount-D91-"antique" decals in great shape. Think is is April 1961. All Campy parts or approved Weinmann. It is ride-able, and has some unique aspects to it. The original owner worked with Schwinn, and advised them one designs. It has a unique pie plate chain guard that was a prototype. A few parts are replacement-the seat/pedals and handlebars. I am the second owner, and have stored it carefully for years. It needs a new home,and I have someone coming to take a look. Can't really find a comparable bike to figure a price range.I know it sounds dumb, but I think it's a 15 speed( 3 gears ), and I can't find proof that that existed ! Would love comments or help with identification of features so that I describe it accurately. Will post photos if anyone asks. Thanks!!


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 21, 2011)

This thread REALLY is useless without pics!
 Don't taunt us like that, post up some photos for goodness sake, I'd love to see that bike!

 Can't provide much useful information other than you can NEVER go wrong by buying a Paramount and this one sounds like a special one at that.


----------



## antque (Apr 21, 2011)

could you post a photo or two,


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 21, 2011)

Old Paramount + big money$$$$ - People here can really help you NOT make a big mistake, POST PICTURES!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katmom (Apr 21, 2011)

*Paramount Pictures*

Previous post lacked photos - you should find a half-dozen attached here. Thank you.


----------



## OldRider (Apr 21, 2011)

Gorgeous bike! I think I just fell in love with that chainguard, I've never seen another like it!


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Apr 21, 2011)

Great bike BUT the question is value. $1500 to $2500. Feel free to chime in. I just got a 63 touring paramount without that style guard,( not sure what to think of that) and I was around $1200-$1500
Start high, ya can always go down...


----------



## Katmom (Apr 22, 2011)

The original owner was an engineer who worked for the Chgo. Schwinn's. He was given a gold Paramount for his efforts, and Schwinn adopted  a version of his design on future models. He was a friend-now deceased.  If you ever see a gold one on the market, you'll know where it came from. I have a soft spot for this bike, but am not a pro. Want to give it a good home. The bike is rideable-do you think it has less value because of the replacement seat and pedals? Do most who sell this kind of legacy bike do so on Ebay? I am going out to measure it so that there are more facts about it....may need you all again for accuracy. Thanks in advance!


----------



## vincev (Apr 22, 2011)

Nice bike.I would put it in the $900 range.The brooks saddle and good wrap would definitely help.I have some Paramounts and I dont think that guard is a Schwinn item that can be proved to be Schwinn linked..Try to clean the rust.Its not a good selling point and indicates the bike wasn't taken care of too well.


----------



## antque (Apr 22, 2011)

I have to agree to the previous posting, I think the chain guard is an add on. These bikes were built for lightness, this just adds to the weight of the bike and wasn't needed. Also go to the Waterford site and scan the Schwinn catalogs and see what the specs for this bike were. As to value I agree , clean the bike up, remove any rust and put it on e-bay, that will determine the fair market value.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 22, 2011)

Usually, a bike like this, listed right and romantically described will bring the correct money on Fee-Bay. Market is market. I would rather that someone here on the CABE gets it, but... I would clean it thoroughly, try to get the correct seat or close (it may sell better with NO seat, truthfully,) take off the goofy handlebar crap, and let it ride. You will get more than $900.00. (I think.) - It is an INSANE bicycle and someday, historical, VERY historical!


----------



## ericbaker (Apr 23, 2011)

should go 1200 all day, but sell it locally if you can there will be enough people interested that you can keep it nearby.


----------

